
Show HN: Sofloo – A generative art algorithm built into a t shirt - rices
https://sofloo.com
======
rices
Hi! Thanks so much checking out this project.

Here's the full algorithm (not mobile friendly):
[https://anemy.github.io/sofloo-spot](https://anemy.github.io/sofloo-spot) I
found the gradients don't print as well on shirts.

Tech Stack: React, Redux, Node.js, MongoDB, Sendgrid (Emailing), Printful
(Shirt API), Stripe (Billing), Amazon S3 (Image hosting) I'm using MongoDB's
free-tier Atlas on this project and it's awesome. This project was also
started while I worked there :D ​

The algorithm creates an svg which we render into html canvas and then build
an image from that. We do some pre-rendering and tricks on mobile, since the
svg creation only really works on chrome desktop.

Going forward I'm planning to clean up the code base, and hopefully open
source.

Happy to answer questions :D

------
sleepychu
Neat project.

Found title misleading, it's rendered onto a t-shirt.

Depth of the design was quite shallow on my 5 generations resulting in strange
looking designs. Might be worth bumping the minimum depth.

~~~
CtrlAltEngage
Agreed, was curious about the "built in" part. Not so impressed by the ability
to print it to a t-shirt

~~~
rices
Ah gotcha. Now that I've re-read it it looks misleading as well hah. Too bad I
can't edit titles :/

Thanks for checking out the project! I really appreciate it.

